# Why avoid Yanmar gray from vietnam?



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Watched a few of these Yanmars on YT working in nam. Glad Mine didn't come from there. 






Likewise with Kubota 






Next ime you get a bag of rice, remember these.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Freaky. After the field, it gets to dry ground, open the hood and YUCK.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

4 row bottom plow with a YM2500. Now that is amazing for the small machine.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

weed control in a young corn field


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Interesting videos. I've spent some time in the Philippines and they have different ways to prepare fields for rice. No one in my wife's village has the money for a tractor, so they use BIG walk behind roto-tillers, about twice the size of a Troy-Bilt horse.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Yep, Yanmar makes tones of those too. Even with the hand crank.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Even Yanmar USA frowns on these gray market tractors, as they are not built to the standards required for their sale on this side of the pond.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

pogobill said:


> Even Yanmar USA frowns on these gray market tractors, as they are not built to the standards required for their sale on this side of the pond.


Yanmar USA only frowns on the grays that arrive without SAFETY equipment/hardware and sold as-is in the USA. Fredrick's and their network all have agreements with Yanmar to sell the grays here long as the SAFETY equipment/hardware are part of the tractors. 

Fredrick's has the information posted on their Fredrick's Import website. That's how I have my Yanmar gray legally.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

bmaverick said:


> Yep, Yanmar makes tones of those too. Even with the hand crank.


Yep, that is pretty much what I saw through out the northern Philippines, Some of the tillers have rubber tires, some have metal wheels like shown here.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bontai Joe said:


> Yep, that is pretty much what I saw through out the northern Philippines, Some of the tillers have rubber tires, some have metal wheels like shown here.


The Vietnam Yanmars get really abused, thus the title of this thread. The only good thing to understand is, they can take the beatings and keep going. Just don't get one if it's sent over here. The other Asian nations are not so brutal with their equipment.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

that honestly didn't look like it was getting worked that hard. work the little l2550dt harder than that consistently.


----------



## bennyhill (Feb 19, 2021)

How can you tell if the tractor is from Vietnam or not??
Going to look at a 2210 tomorrow!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

bennyhill said:


> How can you tell if the tractor is from Vietnam or not??


maybe look at the import papers? Not sure what else you could do.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> How can you tell if the tractor is from Vietnam or not??
> Going to look at a 2210 tomorrow!


Noticed your question on TBN as well.

The VN Yanmars history are much like this ...

Yanmar manufactures the model and type. It's sold and used in Japan for several years until it sits off to the side. At times a scout exporter will notice the machine out in some field or has a calling card out there for people who would 'retire' their machine.

Now, the exporter can send the tractor basically anywhere in the world. VN tends to be a hot spot in Ag in the past decade as sanctions have been eased. Thus, Yanmars, Mitsubishis, Kubotas, Isekis, Himimotos, etc are sold to that country. Well, things get beaten and abused more so in VN for some reason (lack of knowing the limits of the machine, or they just don't care). Their repair methods are more caveman like. They will take and mis-match parts from one machine to the other just to keep things going. In some cases mis-matching can also be from other tractor brands. When the machine has gotten to the point of being really ugly, a VN exporter will make a deal to pick up the messed up machine for a discount on another Japan or India made used tractor coming in to the country.

Now, the VN exporter is the 2nd time around export. Thus, whoever buys the machine gets a flunky setup with much more hours on the meter. And to say, the VN tractor owners disconnect the meters when they have them. A bit sneaky to get more used bargaining for a replacement machine. So nobody really knows how many hours are on the machine.

Wherever these used VN machine go, they are barely hanging on to life. A new paint job isn't going to make the engine any better, not the 3PT hydraulic lift. BUT, that's how these machines are coming over here. If you buy one of these, chances are it's a minimal 30-day so-so warranty at best.

Why did I buy UTDA? Because they are solely looking at machine from a 1st time owner out of Japan, not some other places. UTDA offers a full 1-year warranty.

Sorry to make this post long winded. People need to really know what they are getting into.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bennyhill said:


> How can you tell if the tractor is from Vietnam or not??
> Going to look at a 2210 tomorrow!


You need to ask how long the tractor has been here in the USA. VN re-sell machines started flooding in around 2007-ish to 2011. Japan is getting very low now on the YM series to export. The F and FX along with the KE Series are the more recent models being exported. Actually, the KE and RS Series are very popular with the EU countries. Both are a fore-runner to the larger AF Series. 

The YM2210 you are going to see was made from 1976 to 1980. So, it's a 45 year old machine. Don't pay over $3,500 for it in good condition. Why, because it's a gray market machine. And you can get a similar machine in John Deere 650 to a 950 made at the same factory around that price. 

JD650 $3,900
https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/202057539/john-deere-650 

JD950 (just needs 2 headlamps) Everything else looks good $3,900
https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/199716545/john-deere-950 

Or how about this, see how much of a drive it would be from your place in SC to this place ...
(About 50 miles east of Athens, GA) 
MEI Farm Equipment, 952 Elbert St, Elberton, GA 30635 
You can get a fully restored UTDA YM2210 or YM1720 with a 1-year full warranty!


----------

